# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dixie or Yankee, Oh brother, I'm getting dizzy!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.alphadictionary.com/articles/yankeetest.html

50%Dixie and getting worse


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

53% (Dixie). Just above the Mason-Dixon Line

born in Dixie raised in Chicago moved back to TN in 77. 

I like to think of it as I was kidnapped my carpet baggers when I was young but I escaped and came home to TN. LOL

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm. Born and raised in Michigan, 10 yrs in Northern Virginia, now 10+ years in Florida. I'm being southernized I reckon, y'all







.

43% (Yankee). Barely into the Yankee category.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

68% dixie

battle of manassas not bull run









few of you will get that joke, don't worry.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

For 5+ years, I used to drive right through the Manassas battlefields on my way to work. I used to pass a small two story house that was used as a medical facility during the war. But, I'm still a Yankee...so I kind know what you mean!


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

> 43% (Yankee). Barely into the Yankee category.


Not sure how to interpret this, I am Canadian!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

whoo boy. 91% Dixie. Y'all come back now, y'hear?


----------

